# Ticks



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

I found a tick on Freddie at the weekend. It was right by his eye. 
He went to the vet today and they had to sedate him in order to remove it as he was so distressed by them trying to get it out. Anyway, he is home now and asleep.
I live in the West Sussex and he is generally walked in the local park, but he does like to stick his head into the long grass for a good sniff!
Just thought I'd mention what had happened as we all need to be vigilant.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I think I heard there are more ticks around these days because the weather is warmer for longer either side of the summer season

We use Advantix as a regular treatment which helps to deter them


----------



## Biscuit (Feb 21, 2015)

We have a little plastic stick gadget that we got from our vets. If the little suckers are not in too tricky a place you just insert the stick under them and twist them off gently. It is dangerous to try to pull them off as the tick can disgorge the contents of its gut into the wound including nasties such as Lymes disease. Eughhhhh!!


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Yikes!! Bear is treated with Revolution once a month in the spring/summer/fall, as there are lots of deer around our cabin.


----------

